# Rear Hitch Bike Rack



## joy-rick (Jan 27, 2008)

Based on the good advice from this forum I had the dealer install a rear frame-mounted hitch on my 23RS. I have also purchased a Swagman XP 2" 4-bike rack. I tried the rig out on a short trip a couple of weeks ago. I had my recumbent bike and two smaller bikes for my grandchildren loaded on the rack. Everything worked out just fine. The trip was only about 30 miles, but I stopped a couple of times to inspect the set-up on the rear of the trailer and everything looked good. The trip was completed without incident.

This coming weekend, however, DW and I are off on a 200 mile trip. We will have my recumbent and her adult bike loaded on the bike rack for the trip. I think it would be a good idea to add some sort of tie downs to the rack. Maybe around the bikes and hooked onto the bumper? Hopefully the tie downs would accomplish two things. First, it would keep the bikes and the rack from bouncing around, and second, it would provide a safety backup in case the rack and/or the hitch fails and the bikes fall off. At least this way I would be dragging them behind me instead of allowing them to fly off into traffic.

Have any of you done this? If so how or what did you do?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

joy-rick said:


> At least this way I would be dragging them behind me instead of allowing them to fly off into traffic.


I had the same train of thought when I put our rack back there. What if they somehow came off? I went to one of the home box stores, went to their lock department and purchased an 8' wire rope locking cable. I believe it is made by Master Lock (several other brands as well) but it is a thick wire that is plastic coated (as not to scratch everything) and has a loop at each end. I wrap one end around the bumper and loop it through itself leaving that end secured to the bumper. I then thread the other end through the frame and tires of the bikes and securing the other end to the bikes with a lock. Doing this accomplishes two tasks: keeps the bikes from would be thiefs and would keep the bikes attached to our unit should the rack fail.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I strap mine down to eliminate the little bit of movement I have in my Swagman 4 place setup. I run one strap up to the ladder to the left and one down under the bumper to the right. Makes it rock solid.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I would use straps to minimize the bounce.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I would agree! I like both ideas, using straps to reduce movement and a lock to keep them safe. It would depend on the distance traveled of i would use the lock. If it was far, and i was stopping along the way, id lock them.

So far, im still putting them in the bed of the truck.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

This falls under "better safe than sorry".

I'd strap them down for sure.


----------



## joy-rick (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for all your good suggestions. I think I was hoping for one technique that would solve both the "safety & security" and the "solidity" problems. I think I now see where that is not possible.

I like the idea of the 8' Master Lock cable to provide for the "safety & security" of the bikes on the rack. It sounds like it would be strong enough to drag the bikes along if the rack or the hitch breaks. It would also help prevent theft.

I don't have a ladder to strap to so I'll have to figure out some way to strap the rack to the bumper to solve the "solidity" problem. It seems like strapping from the most aft part of the bike rack to each end of the bumper would do the trick.

Anyway, thanks again for the suggestions.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

All you need to do to strap the rack in place for a solid installation is a three point restraint. The post for the bike rack equals the first point. From the top of the post use two ratchet straps and run them down and forward to the frame on each side. Snug the straps up and this will pull the post forward, as you tighten each strap you will see the post lean towards the side you are tightening. Just keep them equal and once they are tight you you will have pulled the post forward taking up all slack in the receiver and you will have created a 3 point restraint.

With this method you will not have any movement of the rack.

No forward movement as you already have it pulled forward.
No rearward movement as you again have it pulled forward.
No side to side movement as the straps stop it from moving away from the opposite strap,


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

As Randy described is how mine is. 8000 miles 2 years ago and no issues. rock solid


----------



## 4xys (Mar 18, 2007)

We ordered a tether strap from Swagman for our Swagman rack. It has a metal clip thing that attaches into the rack at the top where the "elbow" is the we run it down around the bumper. Swagman recommended the tether to us. We had another brand of rack & it broke we lost 4 bikes.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

When I had my hitch welded, the guy added about a 1" screw that tightens into the bike rack shank while it's inserted in the hitch. This takes a bunch of movement and wobble out of the bike rack. My welder was a real veteran of RV hitches and advised that he does this to all his hitches where a bike rack will be used.

He also welded a "D" ring in the top of the hitch between the camper and the bumper. This is used as a tie down spot for running a strap through the bikes. I initially used a ratcheting tie down strap that was woven through the bikes and back to the "D" ring, then carefully tightened.

After towing without any trouble at all like this I decided to eliminate the grief of the strap and go without it. I've had other families follow me and reported that the bikes rode very well without the strap. I have since logged about 1500 towing miles without the strap and the bikes are always right where I put them without any movement.

My rack is also a Swagman 4 bike carrier that "hangs" the bikes, and has a locking top plate.

Bottom line is that the hitch bolt to tighten the rack was the most important feature added.

Good Luck


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I have this rack. Just sit the bikes in...tighten down the locking arm and I'm done.

http://www.discountramps.com/wheel-mount-bike-carrier.htm


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I have this rack. Just sit the bikes in...tighten down the locking arm and I'm done.
> 
> http://www.discountramps.com/wheel-mount-bike-carrier.htm


With this it may also be more stable up and down

http://www.discountramps.com/anti-tilt-bracket.jpg

I think I like your set up with the easy pull down bar. I saw a 2 bike one and it did not appear to have too much plastic that could deteriorate and not function


----------



## joy-rick (Jan 27, 2008)

OutbackPM said:


> I have this rack. Just sit the bikes in...tighten down the locking arm and I'm done.
> 
> http://www.discountramps.com/wheel-mount-bike-carrier.htm


With this it may also be more stable up and down

http://www.discountramps.com/anti-tilt-bracket.jpg

I think I like your set up with the easy pull down bar. I saw a 2 bike one and it did not appear to have too much plastic that could deteriorate and not function
[/quote]

Unfortunately this type of rack will not work for a recumbent bicycle. The wheelbase of the bike is too long.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

joy-rick said:


> Unfortunately this type of rack will not work for a recumbent bicycle. The wheelbase of the bike is too long.


Call them...I'm sure they can put a custom length bar on one section. I've purchase 3 items from them and everyone has been a great purchase in great condition.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OutbackPM said:


> With this it may also be more stable up and down
> 
> http://www.discountramps.com/anti-tilt-bracket.jpg
> 
> I think I like your set up with the easy pull down bar. I saw a 2 bike one and it did not appear to have too much plastic that could deteriorate and not function


I have one of those from the motorcycle rack I bought from this company...and it works GREAT!! Really tightens things up.


----------

